# 3-24-12 edit!!!



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

edit i made today, super fun day... riding is a little bad... dont hate, CHECK IT OUT... please give my some feedback of what you think.. 3-24-12 Edit - YouTube


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty good edit actually. I felt entertained the entire way through! I was also glad to see you weren't afraid to toss your bails in there. The more nice park videos I see on here the more I wish we had a half decent park at my hill.


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Great video in my opinion.


----------

